# 705 SE STEP-THROUGH



## Phaeton (5 Sep 2018)

Looking at an Ebike for the wife, I looked at the Raleigh Spirit 

https://www.raleigh.co.uk/spirit-electric-red-crspemdp 

But last night watching the Tour of Britain they had people in the background going around on 
705 SE STEP-THROUGH

https://wisperbikes.com/e-bikes/705-se-step-through/

It seems a bit more robust for my wife & wondered what people thought of the specification, the extra money isn't an issue if it's worth the extra if you understand what I mean.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Sep 2018)

I'd sooner have the assist on the front wheel.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'd sooner have the assist on the front wheel.


Something I have never considered, can I ask why?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Sep 2018)

Just digging around the next one up on Raleigh is https://www.raleigh.co.uk/motus-low-step-23039 which is a crank motor, but that then drives the rear wheel as well


----------



## Cycleops (5 Sep 2018)

Why the preference for fwd @raleighnut ?

With the extra weight of an Ebike I'd like discs.

The Bosch motor systems are meant to be good.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Sep 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Why the preference for fwd @raleighnut ?
> 
> With the extra weight of an Ebike I'd like discs.
> 
> The Bosch motor systems are meant to be good.


Two wheels driving is better IMO, you also have the option of hub gears with a front motor.

BTW I should say that both my Trike and Maz's Dawes have front kits fitted (by me)

EDIT Neither bike mentioned by the OP has a Bosch 'Mid Drive' motor which may well be better.


----------



## Salar (5 Sep 2018)

Wisper bikes have a very good reputation and good back up. Jump over to the pedelecs forum and check out the reviews.

The 705 and the 905 torque version both get good reviews, I'd go for the 705.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2018)

Going on holiday to the South Lakes from the 15th so I've rung https://www.bike-treks.co.uk/ near Windermere & they are going to ensure they have a 705 SE built & ready for her to have test ride.


----------



## rivers (10 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Just digging around the next one up on Raleigh is https://www.raleigh.co.uk/motus-low-step-23039 which is a crank motor, but that then drives the rear wheel as well



My wife has been riding a Raleigh Captus, which is sadly discontinued now. Same frame as the Motus and spec wise is inbetween the motus and the motus tour. She loves it and uses it to commute most days, as well as go out for longer rides with me on some weekends.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2018)

Anyone recognise the manufacturer of this https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...le-new-electric-bicycle-e-bike-new/1312112859


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Sep 2018)

Standard cheapo Chinese ebike.

What tends to happen is someone in the UK or Europe orders a container load from the factory who slap a few stickers on the frame to give it a unique brand.

If you root around the 'net you may find all but identical bikes with a different name on the down tube.

Looks a bit dear to me, some Chinese ebikes are still available from about £600.

Pile of cack, in my view, although you might get some use out of it.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Pile of cack, in my view, although you might get some use out of it.


Nope that good enough to spend the extra on a known brand.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Sep 2018)

The Wisper you are looking at is Chinese, but decent quality.

Wisper is also a proper company in that there are staff and the boss in the UK.

David Miall, who owns Wisper, is usually on the end of a phone and customer service is reckoned to be good.

As opposed to non-existent for the bike-in-a-box here today gone tomorrow internet sellers.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2018)

Although I do like the idea of step through with crank motor but I'm not sure that the extra expenditure wlll be worth it until we find out if she's actually going to use it, lot of money to be sat in the garage


----------



## Smudge (11 Sep 2018)

I have the same motor and battery on my Pioneer E, as is on that Spirit. I've been very happy with this system and also cant fault the bike. Both system and bike have had no issues whatsoever this last year.
If you can wait a couple of months, you may get a better deal on the black friday weekend. I bought my Pioneer E from the Raleigh site, it was reduced from £1,250 down to £650 on the black friday weekened.

Front or rear hub motors both have their advantages & disadvantages. Rear hub motor looks better and gives better traction, although i've never had traction issues with either of my FHM bikes. Front hub gives you two wheel drive and is easier for wheel removal for punctures. I also think front hub gives a slightly better weight distribution overall.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (12 Sep 2018)

I'd agree with Smudge! Having fitted two front and two rear kits, the interpretation of the pros and cons are exactly correct.
As a complete aside, where in Somerset? :-)


----------



## Smudge (12 Sep 2018)

Phil Fouracre said:


> I'd agree with Smudge! Having fitted two front and two rear kits, the interpretation of the pros and cons are exactly correct.
> As a complete aside, where in Somerset? :-)



Assuming the question is for me.... Bridgwater.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (12 Sep 2018)

Yes, just out of interest! In another discussion poster turned out to live about a mile away, even more coincidentally, met by accident in local coffee shop, North Curry, talking to a mutual friend about cycling! Small world :-)


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2018)

How about Freego Hawks, we went to look at the Wispa & although the wife liked then she has put her down about spending that much money on something she may get on with & then the depreciation by buying new would be a lot. So looking for alternative & seen Freego Hawk's which look identical.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Sep 2018)

Wisper and Freego were owned by the same two people until a two or three years ago when there was a parting of the ways.

Freego has been around for a long time in ebike terms.

The designs and tech are not the latest - Wispers are more modern - but all the stuff is well-proven so should be reliable.

For example, Wisper use the latest Aikema motor which is quiet and relatively pokey.

The Freego motor is an earlier design, but should still do the job well enough.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> The Freego motor is an earlier design, but should still do the job well enough.


Thank you very much


----------



## Phaeton (3 Nov 2018)

Well eventually I've bought the wife a bike, she's not ridden it yet, but a little closer


----------

